# Show off your juice vault!



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

In the Vault right now... assorted imports, locals and DIY...
Looking a bit thin I need to fluff it up a bit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (24/4/16)

Need a bigger vault

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Need a bigger vault
> 
> View attachment 52369


NIIIICCEEEE. Thats a vault right there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> Need a bigger vault
> 
> View attachment 52369


Nice miniature F1 car collection, awesome!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (24/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice miniature F1 car collection, awesome!


Actually not exclusively F1...?


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Nice miniature F1 car collection, awesome!



I used to love collecting model cars too until our domestic worker decided they look better with wheels missing and side mirrors missing and I also have F1 cars with rear wing tails missing so I just gave up collecting them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (24/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> I used to love collecting model cars too until our domestic worker decided they look better with wheels missing and side mirrors missing and I also have F1 cars with rear wing tails missing so I just gave up collecting them.


I gave up on domestics. I clean my own house.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> I gave up on domestics. I clean my own house.



If I could do it myself I would but after a long day at work last thing I wanna do is iron clothes and wash the floors and wipe the furniture and empty out the trash and clean the bathrooms and scrub the showers and vacume the sofas and change the bedding and wipe the walls and..... Hahahaha

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (24/4/16)

Just to show yous what I mean.




Sob.. sob...

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (25/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> If I could do it myself I would but after a long day at work last thing I wanna do is iron clothes and wash the floors and wipe the furniture and empty out the trash and clean the bathrooms and scrub the showers and vacume the sofas and change the bedding and wipe the walls and..... Hahahaha


No kidding. One has to get up an hour earlier and use some of your week end. Standard in Europe mate most people have to clean their own place. America too. And the UK.


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/4/16)

Pixstar said:


> Actually not exclusively F1...?


Mostly F1, and I collect very specific models, either driver related IE: M. Schumacher, Jodi Schekter etc. or some of the unusual models and colour schemes. Also have Le Mans, Touring and GT models, once again, the choices here are due to cars I have loved in Gran Turismo

Reactions: Like 2


----------

